# (Fascinate) Official CM7 flashing confusion



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay so I'm posting in here because it appears no one is ever in the Fascinate forum on CM.com. I flashed 7.2 yesterday with no problems. Now all of a sudden if I try to go back to it the ROM goes to SAMSUNG then GALAXY S CYANOGENMOD 7 then an error script and it all repeats. I've ODIN'd back to stock Eclair and stock Gingerbread and flashed it over THS build 2, and I've tried flashing it over various other ROMs. I've even tried flashing 7.1 and lately I'm just getting the (bad) Installation aborted error. I'm really confused by all of this. I've even redownloaded the ROMs. Any help would be great because I had no problems on either build.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

if you are flashing THS 2 why dont you flash the build 14. ths 2 is android 4.0 and cm7 is android 2.3 so that is probably why you are getting install errors.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

if you want cm7 odin to stock and then just flash cm7 only


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I don't know how on earth I thought CM7 was ICS.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

haha. well the good thing is it is pretty hard to brick these yhings.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

No joke haha. Okay so why doesn't it work if I ODIN back to stock Gingerbread or Eclair and then ODIN CWM4 fix for CM7 then flash 7.1 or 2?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is what I do and I havent had any problems.

Odin to stock gingerbread. Flash the CWM 4 fixed for CM7. Use the three finger method to boot to recovery.

Flash THS Build 2 and let it boot. From here hod the power button and reboot to recovery (dont use three finger method again or it will boot loop)

From CWM clear cache and dalvik and flash Build 14 and current Gapps. It should boot and you should be good.

If you want to switch between ICS roms then just read their particular threads but it should be as simple as flashing the new rom.

I am not familiar with CM7 so I haven't tried flashing it or anything. I have just started on ICS.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been flashing since 2.2 but for some reason ever since I got on ICS, even if I ODIN to stock Eclair or Gingerbread my phone doesn't like to flash CM7. I can do anything else but that. I'm so confused. lol


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I just checked and my download sizes for those two ROMs don't match up with the official CM site. So I guess I'm just redownloading them until I get the right size.


----------

